# Automatic underclock / overclock on ATITool question



## Keiki (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm currently using atitool for underclock everytime I log into windows and exit a game, and also for overclock whenever I open a 3d app. I just wanna know if this will hurt my graphics card in any way since I'm constantly switching core and memory speeds. Btw, I have a AIW 9800 pro.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2005)

i dont think so i think its totally fine....and underclocking is good it gets rid of heat.


----------



## infrared (Nov 14, 2005)

I used to underclock the graphics in my laptop... used to get quite a lot more battery life out of it!


----------

